# Verbindungsproblem mit ncftp

## fnto

Ich bekomme mit ncftp (Installed versions: 3.2.1 ipv6) keine Verbindung zum FTP-Server:

```

SESSION STARTED at:  2008-02-24 15:29:05 CET +0100

   Program Version:  NcFTP 3.2.1/349 Jul 29 2007, 09:55 AM

   Library Version:  LibNcFTP 3.2.1 (August 13, 2007)

        Process ID:  6409

          Platform:  linux-x86-glibc2.6

          Hostname:    (rc=-2)

          Terminal:  screen

15:29:05  Fw:   Type: 0  User:   Pass: (none)  Port: 0

15:29:05  FwExceptions: 

15:29:05  NOTE:  Your domain name could not be detected.

15:29:05  Resolving $USERNAME.bplaced.net...

15:29:05  Connecting to $USERNAME.bplaced.net...

15:29:05  LibNcFTP 3.2.1 (August 13, 2007) compiled for linux-x86-glibc2.6

15:29:05  Uname: Linux|$HOSTNAME|2.6.23-gentoo-r6|#11 SMP Sat Feb 2 12:23:25 CET 2008|i686

15:29:05  Glibc: 2.6.1 (stable)

15:29:05  Logging in...

15:29:05  220: -----    Welcome to the bplaced Pure-FTPd-Server    -----

15:29:05       You are user number 23 of 200 allowed.

15:29:05       Local time is now 15:29. Server port: 21.

15:29:05       This is a private system - No anonymous login

15:29:05       IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.

15:29:05       You will be disconnected after 5 minutes of inactivity.

15:29:05  Connected to $USERNAME.bplaced.net.

15:29:05  Cmd: USER $USERNAME

15:31:20  Could not read reply from control connection -- timed out.

15:31:20  Sleeping 20 seconds.

15:31:20  Sleeping 20 seconds...

```

Habe das ganze dann nochmal mit /usb/bin/ftp versucht, mit ähnlichem Ergebnis. Mit anderen Clienten (z.B. gFTP) hatte ich hingegen keine Probleme, ich würde aber lieber ncftp nutzen.

----------

## fnto

*push* kein Wunder, dass ich auch über Google nichts passendes finde..

Hat niemand auch nur ne Ahnung, wodran das liegen könnte?

----------

## firefly

 *fnto wrote:*   

> Ich bekomme mit ncftp (Installed versions: 3.2.1 ipv6) keine Verbindung zum FTP-Server:
> 
> ```
> 
> SESSION STARTED at:  2008-02-24 15:29:05 CET +0100
> ...

 

öhm sitzt du hinter einem router?

Bzw. meldet gftp bei der Verbindung, das es den passiven Modus verwendet?

----------

## fnto

Ja und ja, benutze mit ncftp aber auch den passiven Modus.. 

Dabei muss man doch theoretisch keine "besonderen" Ports am Router freischalten, oder seh ich das falsch? Außerdem sollte es doch funktionieren, wenn gFTP da auch keine Probleme macht.

----------

## firefly

 *fnto wrote:*   

> Ja und ja, benutze mit ncftp aber auch den passiven Modus.. 
> 
> Dabei muss man doch theoretisch keine "besonderen" Ports am Router freischalten, oder seh ich das falsch? Außerdem sollte es doch funktionieren, wenn gFTP da auch keine Probleme macht.

 

der Passiv modus ist ja dafür da, das du am deinem lokalen Router nichts einstellen musst.

funktioniert es, wenn du es mit 

```
ftp -p <host>
```

 probierst?

----------

## fnto

Nein, verändert nichts..

----------

